# 10 pound mono is pretty strong..



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

caught a 30 inch black drum and a 27 inch trout on 10 pound mono, pretty good for pretty light line..dont think i will go any lighter than that though specially with the big black drum headed into my bay soon..


----------



## McDaniel8402

*Yup!*

I picked up a 35" black drum on 12 lb mono back in Feb or March. My Dad pulled in a sting ray that weighed about 50 lbs with the same rod and reel and line. Keep the drag relatively loose, and just wait for the critter to wear his self out!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

got this one last year on 15 pound braid about 200 yards from where i caught those two fish..it was over 36inches, didn't get that accurate of a mesurment because i wanted it to swim away safely..had to get out of the yak to land it..cant wait for the big uns to show back up close to my house


----------



## captMike

I have had customers land 7 bull drum over 55'' on 10 lb mono and no telling how many hundreds of bull reds. My break off rate is lower than most fishing with heavier line. Keep up the good work. For big fish you can get a 6-7' sewing ruler from Wally or any place they sell sewing stuff. It is on plastic or cloth and folds up and stores easily.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Fishing from the bank with artificial(GULP MINNOW GRUB 3"chartreuse) at ROLLOVER PASS i was catching one 40",23 lb.red fish(C&R)with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.and many big specks.

Photo Ed SNYDER :


----------



## BullyARed

Awsome on a 4lb line! For me it would be 40lb line.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

BullyARed said:


> Awsome on a 4lb line! For me it would be 40lb line.


I was fishing for flounder not for red,but instead of flounder this red bite.I like to fish for specks and flounder with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.+fluorocarbon leader ,but sometimes some big fish bite and i try to bring the fish in my landing net.....
I never fish looking to catch big fish,just fish over the limit size and just with artificial from the bank.


----------



## Drifter

*50 lb bull*

Shark 10 lb test white mirrolure.

Drifter


----------



## Cody C

I use 10 lb mono to deep crank bass fishing. Always exciting pulling a 6-7 lber out of a brush pile


Cody C


----------



## Charlie2

*Good Catches!*

I fish with 10# test line in the surf. I catch big Redfish and Black Drum regularly along with lesser fish.

When you fish with light line, you're more careful of how much strain that you put on that tiny line.

Makes you a better fisherman. JMHO C2


----------



## Trim-Happy

yesterday i took my buddy fishing and he landed a 50pb+ black drum on 12pb mono with a 6'6 ml trout rod. was as big around as it was long. ill post a pic later after i get back from fishing again but with light line if you get lucky and have the line and knot out of the mouth of the fish on hook set you will be amazed what you can catch


----------

